# Blackship (Imperial Gaurd RP)



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

The *Black Ships* are the dread starships that make up the fleet of the League of Blackships, which forms the recruiting division of the Adeptus Astra Telepathica of the Imperium of Man. The League of Blackships consists of a substantial fleet of powerful Imperial starships charged with collecting and transporting psykers from their various homeworlds across the galaxy to Terra where they will be either trained to become sanctioned Imperial psykers who can serve the Imperium in a number of important roles or their lives will be sacrificed to the Emperor of Mankind so that he will have the psychic energy necessary to maintain the beacon of the Astronomicon. 


The Black Ships are feared transports filled with mournful unsanctioned psykers held in cavernous, psi-shielded holds to be taken back to Terra to feed the voracious psychic appetite of the Emperor. Only those with the strength of mind to withstand the constant soul-numbing despair produced by the captured psykers that permeates a Black Ship may crew it, so mentally traumatic is such duty. These psykers will become either officially sanctioned psykers trained to serve the Imperium in a variety of capacities or they will be bound and sacrificed to the Emperor, their lives snuffed out to maintain the Astronomicon that the Emperor's mind produces in the Immaterium to guide all Imperial interstellar transport and commerce. 


The Black Ship fleet travels constantly throughout the Imperium. Each Imperial world is visited every hundred years or so by a Black Ship. When a Black Ship nears a planet, its Imperial Planetary Governor is instructed to prepare the customary levy -- a tithe of unsanctioned psykers drawn from the world's population. It is common for Inquisitors of the Ordo Hereticus or Ordo Malleus to travel on board these ships, as this gives them a good opportunity to investigate a planet's potential for psychically-based corruption. The Black Ships are described as a void that blocks out the light of the stars visually as they pass. The captains of Black Ships are often senior Inquisitorial agents with a ship-based defence force of Inquisitorial Storm Troopers or Sisters of Battle. 


Of all the Black Ships there is one feared more than any other. Final Judgment, an Oberon Class Battleship commissioned to transport the most dangerous and powerful psykers across the galaxy. Defended by a force of elite Imperial Guard from every Imperial Guard Regiment, they are amongst the finest soldiers in the Imperium and it is said they could rival space marines. They are equipped with the finest weaponry that is available and wear fine armour. But although they all hail from different planets, different regiments and different cultures they all must wear one uniform, the uniform of a Stormtrooper, with only one object to mark their regiment, such as a badge or bandana. 

*PLOT: *You will play as a soldier aboard The Emperor’s Light. You are at the present time transporting some of the most powerful and dangerous pyskers in the galaxy across the emptiness of space. Yet all is not as it seems……


*RULES:*
*I: *No God modding. This means, you don't suddenly go off on your own and come back the next day having destroyed the Eye of Terror and slain the Chaos Gods. This also means that you don't kill off fellow members of the Squad, after all - they are your teammates, and you have fought with them for years. 


*II: *Respect your fellow Roleplayers. You know that phrase? Treat others how you wish to be treated yourself? Well, that applies to this roleplay here. 


*III: *I want a reasonably sized entry for your update. I don't want one roleplay update to be the length of the Lord of the Rings, but nor do I want it to be a one-liner update. So a 5 sentance minimum and as a maximum i think 8 6 sentance oaragraphs fits the bill

*IV: *Although this is a action-based roleplay due to the nature of the characters that we play I wish to avoid the bland, one-deminisonal characters. You will take damage, you will fail, and you will not be god-walkers of the 41st Millennium. Please take that into account, I want these characters to be special to both you and I in the time to come. Characters you look back upon and shake your head at the ignoble moments, and grin at the handful of overly heroic ones.

*V: *Be committed! I will do my best to update this roleplay weekly and you must do your best to post! If there are Real life issues (such as holiday/vacations, exam preparation or deaths in the family) that cause you to miss an update, then remember to let me know in advance, via a PM or on this thread.

*VI: *Follow the Character sheet (below) exactly. We don't want an Imperial Guard with a Baneblade riding about the place. 

*VII: *React, I would enjoy some emotion in your posts rather than I did this, I did that.


*VIII: *Stay in character in Roleplay threads. We don't want an Imperial Guard deciding to become the next Darth Vader or something like that, and developing force-like powers, as much as I think that would be awesome, it's not for this Roleplay. 


*IX: *This roleplay is all about you and your squad and your character. I merely nudge you in the general direction to keep the story going, other than that it is typically up to your which choices you will make -- usually within a set amount of choices that I will provide for you. Remember, this is not simply a roleplay where any choice yields results -- you will have objectives that are overly harsh, or difficult to achieve without going well out of your way to do so. It is the nature of a Kill-Team to encounter these problems. I expect each and everyone one of you to be ready and willing to adapt to the changes circumstances.

*X: *You can die! If this does happen please do not leave. You can easily write up another character and jump back into the action. I will only kill off the exceptionally stupid.

*XI: *If you take the part of Commissar the please pm me if you think an execution is in order so I can approve.

*XII: *If you commit suicide then give me a one update warning so I can try 

and talk you off the ledge.

*XIII: *One missed update, I will not write you in. Two, you are out of it.

*XIV: *Have fun! This is the most important Rule, I know it's cheesy, but it's true. If you don't feel like you're enjoying the Roleplay and it becomes too much of a chore for you, let me know how you think it could be improved and I'll take your thoughts into account.



*CHARACTER SHEET:*
Name: (What are you called? Anything goes here so let your imaginations go wild.)


Age: (20-50 is the kind of name range. Older or younger please contact me.)


Gender: (obvious, m or f?)


Regiment: (existing or homebrew it matters not)


Position: (Commissar (1), Sister of Silence (1), Stromtrooper (3-10), Heavy Weapons (1-2).)


Appearance: (What do you look like?)


Personality: (Nice, mean, loyal, bitch. Preferably no silent types or supermans)


Background: (Where were you born? Major conflicts? How did you join the guard? For this you might need to do a bit of research and I need to point out you don’t all need to be orphans like normal stormtroopers.)


How did you become a Stromtrooper aboard the Emperor’s Light: (through some act of brilliance probably. Pm me if you are stuck.)


Happy with your job: (Do you like living and working on a ship transporting tortured screaming souls? Some people do)


Quirk: (Everyone has one. Be it twitching, tapping, clicking, talking, whistling, anything. What makes you unique? This will help set you apart.)


Wargear: (Now this is where it gets funky. Each person will start with a basic template. Later you will be able to get better weapons as you find them, stela them or get given them. The templates are:


Commissar: You start with Flak armour, a bolt pistol, a chainsword and frag grenades.



Stormtrooper: You start with Carpace armour, a shotgun, a combat knife and frag and krak grenades. One may take a medical pack and one may take a vox caster.


Heavy Weapons: You start with Carpace armour, a flamer or a heavy stubber, a combat knife and frag and krak grenades.)


That is just about it. Hope to hear from you soon 

*Accepted Characters:*

1: Praeto Scorpius-Malochai-Stormtrooper
2: Nicholas Horac- Tyranno - Stormtrooper
3: Amy Sky - Josie- Sister of Silence
4: Victor Archer - DasOmen- Commissar
5: Vladimir Petrov - General S- Heavy Weapons
6: Kavell Zento - Zetronus- Stormtrooper


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

It sounds interesting; I'll see if I can come up with a believable character.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

good to heat Malochai. looking forward to seeing your character.


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

I take it I should post my character sheet on here?  x


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

yes you do Josie


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm planning on making a storm trooper from the tanith first, is it cool if he keeps his tanith warblade?


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

it is pefectlt acceptable to keep the warblade. Just switch it with the combat knife.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Name: Praeto Scorpius

Age: 33

Gender: Male

Regiment: Acharian XVI

Position: Stormtrooper

Appearance: Praeto is 5’11’, with cropped blonde hair and a solid jaw. He has green eyes and his expression is usually a practiced blank look. He isn’t muscle bound, but he isn’t wiry either. He has tattoos of Imperial scripture along both right and left forearm, a scar down his right cheek and a ring on his right hand, silver with a two headed Imperial eagle embossed on it in gold. It was a gift from his parents when he joined the Guard, and they used all the money they could afford on it. 

Personality: Praeto is rather high-and-mighty, viewing most other people as inferior to himself. He respects those in his squad, and is highly loyal to the Emperor and the Imperium, obeying those higher in the hierarchy without question. Being rather insular and because of his view of himself as superior he finds it difficult to form attachments with those he doesn’t come into contact to regularly, meaning that he is often dismissive and abrupt to those outside of the squad.

Background: Praeto Scorpius was born onto the hive world of Acharis, in Segmentum Tempestus. He was the last child in a family with four children, and his parents struggled to provide and they often went without. As a young boy, he would wander the streets begging and learnt a few pickpocketing skills, as well as taking part in scraps with other boys his age. By the time he was ten, he could hold his own in a serious fight, and killed his first person at the age of twelve, stabbing his attacker with a rusty pipe.
When he was eighteen, he signed up to the Imperial Guard, realising he wanted to make more of his life than as an anonymous hive worker, and determined to make a name for himself in the Guard. He was inducted and trained, and then sent to many different warzones, same as countless other guardsmen. His last deployment as part of the Acharian XVI was on Xerhan Epsilon, where his part in the destruction of the enemy forces earned him his place on the Emperor’s Light.

How did you become a Stormtrooper aboard the Emperor’s Light: It was his actions on Xerhan Epsilon, a planet in the Xerhanes System of Ultima Segmentum, on the outskirts of the Imperium, that caused Praeto to be inducted into service aboard the Emperor’s Light. 
Renegades had taken the planet, overwhelming the PDF easily. Only a few messages were sent out before everything went quiet. The renegades had two months before a full four regiments arrived to liberate the hive world. All born, raised and trained on Acharis, the Acharian’s were the first to be sent in. They took heavy casualties, losing about 75% of their total number, but managed to fight their way to the heart of the enemy defences. The squad that Praeto was part of managed to incapacitate the enemy leader, and killed the psyker who was protecting him. Whilst he didn’t personally shoot the las-bolt that killed him, he was the only one not seriously affected by the experience. 

Happy with your job: Praeto neither enjoys nor hates his life aboard the Emperor’s Light. He knows that the service is a necessary evil someone must endure, and he works through it with a stoic numbness to the tortured souls around him. He has conditioned himself to ignore it, but still sometimes hears the echoes from when he first arrived. 

Quirk: When he is nervous, or agitated, he taps things with the fingers on his right hand, or taps the ring (see ‘Appearance’) against things. He also tends to crack his knuckles regularly - both hands and his neck.

Wargear: Carpace armour, shotgun and a combat knife


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

as i said to you before Malochai, your'e character is accepted.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It'll be difficult to make someone from the Tanith First. Far too many of them have already been named. I can recall a bunch of names off the top of my head, though spelling may be inaccurate


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

if it wasnt for the timing i would join but its rather a bad time for me,ill wait and see but at the moment im dont think ill be able to do it


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Santaire said:


> It'll be difficult to make someone from the Tanith First. Far too many of them have already been named. I can recall a bunch of names off the top of my head, though spelling may be inaccurate


True, but the idea of a tanith storm trooper sounds fun as hell to me


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Santaire said:


> It'll be difficult to make someone from the Tanith First. Far too many of them have already been named. I can recall a bunch of names off the top of my head, though spelling may be inaccurate


Whilst this is true, they survived the Fall of Tanith with at least 1000 men, I think, and whilst many of them died, not so many that the only ones left were the named ones. Add on to that they do sometimes recruit from the populations of the worlds they liberate during the Sabbat Crusade, and there is plenty of scope to be able to create a character, *I* would, personally, think ...


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

can I shotgun the techpriest just need to make a character should have one up tommorow if lucky


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry to hear that son of azurman, you can join later if you really want.

tyranno: yes you can call the techpriest position, just get the sheet up soon.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Tanith don't do Stormtroopers though.

Stormtroopers are like commisars. Orphans of high ranking Imperial officials. And I'm afraid that there's no Tanith that fits that description. This is just the opinion of a Tanith fan though and a bit of a fluff adict when it comes to them so if Serpion8 lets you go ahead with it then I have no right to say yay or nay


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh i know the fluff wouldn't allow it, the ghosts of gaunt series was awesome btw  but I just really want to do something other than the cardboard cadian stormtrooper, maybe a tanith with severe mental problems somewhat like larkin lol


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

to be honest i did say the Stormtroopers in this are unique that they are not all orphans. They are all just great soldiers from all the regiments. So if he wants tanith i say he gets it. But i understand that you object Santaire


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Name: Nicholas Horac

Age: 31

Regiment: Armageddon steel legion

Position: Storm Trooper

Appearance: Nicholas is 5’10 and has quite a bit of muscle on him as he has spent some time working out. He has a shaven head and his right eye is bionic and glows red while the other is green which sparkles with curiosity and insantity. His belt is also adorned with many “inventions” Which Nicholas’s free time has been used for. His gun is in very good shape as every night Nicholas disassembles it, Cleans every part accordingly and finally reassembles it allowing him to be sure that when he fires it. It will work.

Personality: Nicholas is a loyal and braggy man preferring to brag about his feats in his old regiment but he is a good friend and will always be there for you in the end no matter the situation. He also has a few screws loose and acts a tiny bit crazy in certin situation thanks to the time he has spent on the ship but mainly acts composed and disapilinned in the face of his allies

Background: Nicholas was born in new hope. His mother died during his birth and his father was away at war so a friend of his fathers took him in and raised him waiting for the day his father would return. Two years later however when nicholas could talk, walk and build very small things there was a knock on the door. It was oppened to reveal a member of the Schola Progenium who brought the bad news that his father, a commisar at the time, had been killed in action and he had come to take the now orphaned boy.

After a trip through warp space Nicholas arrived at the Schola Progenium and began his training of dedication to the emporer. Every day his mind was filled with propaganda about the emporer and it was every loyal citisens job to help defend his mighty empire. After five years of this. Nicholas was utterly loyal to the emporer but still playful and childish. His training to be a storm trooper began and he was taught about the wars, How to judge the strategic importance of things, How to clean his guns and when they discovered about his small ability to fix things how to fix and hack doors and devices from the eccounters by the imperium.

After another ten years he was introduced to the Armageddon steel legion and was sent out in a squad to support a inquisitor with a mission to Aquire a artifact of the emporer from choas forces on a planet fighting away with the imperium at the current moment in time. The battlefield was crazy and heretic and loyalist bodies where scattered around. Meeting up with the local imperial forces the intel was revealed that the artifact was being carried around by the chaos lord himself. The battle took place with lasgun and bolter fire flying across the battlefield when the choas lord was found and the inqusitor and his squad of storm troopers moved in.

He was found in a square of the city they where fighting in loping of a commisars head. The squad got into positions and prepared to fire. On the inquisitors command they fired their hot shot lasguns but the laser just charred his armor. Laughing The chaos lord began slaughtering the soilders of the storm troopers squad and finally caught his eye on the inquisitor. Smacking Nicholas out of the way he approached the inquisitor who was still fireing his gun bullets doing nothing. Nicholas new he had to do something and saw the commisars power sword. Picking it up he aimed accordingly. One thing he could do for silent kills was throw knifes. Aiming carfully he threw the power sword and he watched it sail through the air and land going staright through the lords chest.

After the battle and the trip home it turns out that the inquisitor and had given him the most gracious honour of becoming an member of the crew of the blackship the emporers light and now after three years aboard the ship his mental wellfare is slowly going from bad to worse.

Happy with your job: He isn’t happy with what he is transporting but he will do anything for the emporer.

Quirk: Nicholas runs his hands over his head as if he has long hair and is running his hand through it.

Wargear: Carapace armour, a shotgun, combat knife.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

ok, couple of problems. 
You have branched away from the set weapons.
and i need some more personality

apart from that it is good.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

that enough personality? or do you require more? (Not meaning to sound like a jerk here not sure how else to word my question)


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

personality is good. And so are weapons.

Don't worry about sounding like a jerk, i probably did earlier.

Couple of things
is your axe a power weapon?
And in your background you go from somthing being a leman russ to a baneblade.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

yes my axe is a power weapon and if you read the techpriest goes of to fix the baneblade as it's more important leaving Nicholas alone with the leman russ


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

Name: Amy Sky - Codename Sister 115

Age: 21

Gender: Female

Regiment: Sisters of Silence battlegroup 249 originally

Position: Null Maiden

Appearance: 6ft 1, Blonde flowing hair, Emerald eyes, Strikingly beautiful. Wears black, polished power armour, but as a null maiden, it is slightly weaker than a Space Marines or Sister of Battles.

Personality: As a Silent sister, she has taken the vow of tranquility but can speak through an artificial voicebox that takes her thoughts and makes them words, as well as battle and thought mark. However she is quiet and reclusive as only a Silent Sister can be, but fiercely loyal to the imperium, fighting with strong and ruthless fervour.

Background: Born on Cadia, she was instantly picked up by a black ship that happened to be in the system at the time of her birth. Amy was born as one of the rare psychic nulls, or blanks, and as such, was sent to Luna to train as a member of the Silent Sisterhood. Relatively rookie by comparison to the rest of the team, having only served on Pallas Prime in a combat role, fighting off the vicious World Eaters legion. The attack was repulsed by the arrival of the combined fleet of the White Scars 2nd Company and Salamanders 6th Company. When she reached the age of 20 she was assigned to the black ship 'The Emperors Light' and has served on it ever since.

Job: Amy is not affected whatsoever by the Psykers aboard the ship so is frequently tasked with looking after them, a rather boring job, which Amy despises. The chance to join an Inquisitorial Kill Team was jumped on with vigour by Amy, who craves combat above all things.

Quirk: Amy will frequently stop and close her eyes to assess a situation, even in the middle of a battle, during this time she clears her mind to focus exactly upon the objective or task, a break that almost got her killed twice on Pallas, however, after perfecting this tactic, she has learned to do it quicker, and can now assess a situation in seconds, leading to a reputation of being cool headed.

Wargear: Null Maidens power armour, Chainsword, Bolt Pistol, Krak and Frag Grenades


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought the silent sisterhood order was disbanded post Heresy?


Have load of comments about this, but will hold off on them for either later tonight or tomorrow. (Though someone having the need to reserve a spot never ceases to not get on my nerves no matter who is running the show.)


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Sisters_of_Silence#.UAiR4rQ9mRM
Theres no actual reference to them being disbanded or destroyed according to this


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

ok, Josie, your character is good, you are accepted.

Tyranno, sorry about that with ur background, my fault, but the final thing is could you possibly drop some of ur grenades. Only because you have a power weapon.

And darkreever, i look forward to it


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Name: Commissar Victor Archer


Age: 35


Gender: Male


Regiment: Harakoni Warhawks

Position: Commissar


Appearance: Victor stands at just about five ft five inches. and despite being from a world of low gravity, he's rounded out decently enough. he's no porker, he has no beer belly despite his love of drink. instead he's managed to stay fit as a fiddle, though some may mistake him for a regular guardsmen should he not be in his uniform and they not know better. Victor weighs a meager 170 pounds, most of which is muscle due to constant training. he asks not of others what he would not be more than willing to do himself, that includes the standard work outs. 

Victor has long blond hair, so long in fact it rests down at his hips. when he is not in the presence of anyone, he normally has it back in a neat pony tail, however on the field of battle, or generally when causing his men to sweat a bit with his bolt pistol pressed firmly into one of their eye sockets, he has it tugged back into a neat and exceptionally tight braid with metal clasps binding it every few lengths giving it more of a spinal appearance than anything. his face isn't overly carved or chiseled, instead it's smooth and pointed to a degree. high cheekbones seem to drag his chin down to a narrow point that jutts out just slightly. a set of mutton chops rest on either side of his jaw as of late... his razor in which he shaves normally has gone missing... his face is relatively unmarked, save for a set of three scars going form high on his forehead, down through his eye, and running along his face through his mutton chops, due to this, his right eye has been replaced by a cybernetic one, he has never actually revealed how he lost the eye. he insists it was a hunting accident, though no one's managed to get it out of him. his other remaining eye is a glistening bright blue that is almost spectral. 

it seems that out of everything he could have kept from his old regiment, he decided to keep the blue turttleneck out of everything, and emperor have mercy on those who decide to question him on it or give him grief. he wears the turttleneck up high with pride when "relaxing" so to speak with his men. his old regiment being the Harakoni Warhawks 137th Blue Falcons, the blue turttleneck being their suposid trademark within the Harakoni Warhawks. 



Personality: inventive, confusing, and ruthless are just a few words some guardsmen choose to describe victor. when every man counts executing someone is generally a bad idea, cuts the strength of your standing force so new methods must be found to keep order and deal out discipline, well that and keep moral up. while other commissars beat a man to a inch of his life and then send him off to the medic, Victor will trap a man in the airlock, drain the air, let him suffocate for a few moments before dragging him out. he'll send him down to clean the sewage pipes of the ship in little more than knee high boots and boxer shorts, and he'll make men run from one end of the ship to the other backwards, but those are just a few of his punishments. Victor is overtly aware that he has limited resources when it comes to men. if one dies, that's one less man to carry a gun, if one falls for pointless reasons, that's one less man to deal death in the name of the emperor. if one man is unable to do his job, it's more room for error that puts the entire ship at risk... something the commissar wont put up with in the least. so when the commissar's job states that he may use any means necessary to inspire his men, he takes that to levels that he believes will keep his men loyal, fight strong, and fight with respect for the emperor above all else... 


Background: falling through teh skies of his home world, chasing after vapor wyrms, and drifting through the vast cities of Harakon were victor's joyful days, days when he was a simple commissar so to speak, being apart of a new regiment, earning the trust and comradely of his men, and fighting the battles against the emperor's foes. those are the days Victor longs for, however the enemies of the emperor are legion, and he's not likely to see them any time soon. 

Victor's parents, a lord general of the Harakon and a noble of one of the hive cities had victor as a bit of a unplanned accident that well, didn't go away. he was to be raised as nobility, that was until his family had a series of unfortunate accidents. construction crews lost hold of a set of pillars being moved into place and crushed his farther as he was walking towards imperial command, his mother was gunned down by a hive gang that was simply after her for blind rage and vengeance against the nobles. with no one left who was willing to tend to him, victor found himself an orphan, and he would have suffered greatly had his farther not had a few old and loyal friends in high places who managed to get him admitted to the local Schola Progenium where oddly he started to show a very high aptitude for combat as well as a very inquisitive mind. eventually he graduated second in his class, the roll of first of the class being held by his rival. but never the less, he had become the pupil of lord commissar Vegiar Attican, well he and a handful of others in the commissar cadets. 

as time moved on, the members of the cadets dwindled, battles slowly stole their numbers, taking the zealous cadets to the side of the emperor as quickly as the guardsmen they fought alongside. it wasn't until nearly five years later, that Victor was promoted to full commissar by his mentor. they were on their home world for more men when there was an accident, part of the walkway they were on collapsed and his rival and several men fell over the side. without hesitation as other guardsmen looked over the edge as the others fell, Victor dove into the sky to save them, which caused the rest of the troops to rally behind him in formation. it was not this which elevated him to full commissar, but his act to divert the attention of a school of vapor wyvrns that would have otherwise made a meal out of them, thus buying his men time to rescue the others and bring them down to the ground safely. ironically no one ever saw him with his right eye after this event. 

after that, Victor served as a commissar in the name of the emperor for many years, instilling bravery and loyalty in his men. to this day he holds a spotless record, not once under his watchful eye has even one guardsmen turned tail and run without his expressed order. 

How did you become a Stromtrooper aboard the Emperor’s Light: it was during a mission with the talern desert raiders to recover a titan from a besieged forge world. Victor had no idea that a inquisitor was gazing upon the battles with a watchful eye. the battle was against heretical traitors who sought to offer the emence titans as a tribute to the dark god slanesh. it was his acts of valor that singled him out amongst the carnage. the notion that his men ran down the length of the titan's Vulcan mega bolter only to leap off of it to join the fight below is what victor diludes himself into thinking got him noticed... whether it was that or one of his other escapades alludes him to this day. so for the past 3 or so years, Victor has been aboard the emperor's light, an acting commissar for the men. he can often be heard joking that it will be the last time he ever jumps off a vulcan mega bolter. 


Happy with your job: not exactaly. victor would much rather be sailing through the air, dropping from great heights with his glider, but the emperor has other tasks for him that are deemed more important than the memories that dance along his dreams. he doesn't like the ship though, not in the least. he understands the need for the blackships, but by the throne does he hate them, the ships themselves not the psyckers. the psyckers he doesn't hate, but simply because he doesnt hate them, does not mean he trusts them, he'd rather sleep in the same bed as a techpriest than be in the same room as a psycker... inquisitors included.


Quirk: drinking (obsessed with new drinks. ranging from new flavors of tea, to new kinds of spiced rum.)


Wargear: Flak armour, bolt pistol, chainsword and frag grenades.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

good character DasOmen, you are in, just don't make him an alchaholic, not that he is one now but he might become one. if you follow what i mean.

So that is us up to four people, one stormtrooper, one sister of silence, one techpriest and a commissar. Let's see who else comes along.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't have grenades


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i take it you dont want me turning into jack sparrow from pirates of the Caribbean?

as for drink, he's a consumer of variety, not an alcoholic. sure he drinks, but he doesn't drink to get drunk. he's as likely to enjoy juice or coffee from a strange regiment as he is to enjoy a glass of fine wine.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

ahhhh, juice is good. but apart from that your character is good.
I hope he isn't a coffee adict


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

you did have grenades when i looked before Tyranno. maybe i was seeing things.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Serpion8 said:


> The *Black Ships* are the dread starships that make up the fleet of the League of Blackships, which forms the recruiting division of the Adeptus Astra Telepathica of the Imperium of Man. The League of Blackships consists of a substantial fleet of powerful Imperial starships charged with collecting and transporting psykers from their various homeworlds across the galaxy to Terra where they will be either trained to become sanctioned Imperial psykers who can serve the Imperium in a number of important roles or their lives will be sacrificed to the Emperor of Mankind so that he will have the psychic energy necessary to maintain the beacon of the Astronomicon.
> 
> 
> The Black Ships are feared transports filled with mournful unsanctioned psykers held in cavernous, psi-shielded holds to be taken back to Terra to feed the voracious psychic appetite of the Emperor. Only those with the strength of mind to withstand the constant soul-numbing despair produced by the captured psykers that permeates a Black Ship may crew it, so mentally traumatic is such duty. These psykers will become either officially sanctioned psykers trained to serve the Imperium in a variety of capacities or they will be bound and sacrificed to the Emperor, their lives snuffed out to maintain the Astronomicon that the Emperor's mind produces in the Immaterium to guide all Imperial interstellar transport and commerce.


The stuff highlighted in yellow is essentially the same thing regurgitated in oder to maje the opening feel longer. We aren't being told anything new, just the same information slightly reworded.



Serpion8 said:


> The Black Ship fleet travels constantly throughout the Imperium. Each Imperial world is visited every hundred years or so by a Black Ship. When a Black Ship nears a planet, its Imperial Planetary Governor is instructed to prepare the customary levy -- a tithe of unsanctioned psykers drawn from the world's population. It is common for Inquisitors of the Ordo Hereticus or Ordo Malleus to travel on board these ships, as this gives them a good opportunity to investigate a planet's potential for psychically-based corruption.


If you are going to quote Lexicanum (and therefore by extension its sources) please have the courtesy to credit the source rather than blatantly rip off.



Serpion8 said:


> The captains of Black Ships are often senior Inquisitorial agents with a ship-based defence force of Inquisitorial Storm Troopers or Sisters of Battle.


Yes, inquisitorial black ships, not the league of black ships of the Astra Telepathica. There are in fact two groups of black ships, and they do not perform the same task. (Inquisitors just occasionally make use of the ones that do not belong to their group.)



Serpion8 said:


> Defended by a force of elite Imperial Guard from every Imperial Guard Regiment,


Other than the fact that you need this gimmick to justify your multiple regiment idea, why? If these are the most dangerous of pyskers then why would an entire force of untouchables not be used? Even space marines or the adeptus sororitas would be better suited for this task. Should the wards holding these psykers back somehow fail, the last thing you would want are people that can easily be overcome.



Serpion8 said:


> they are amongst the finest soldiers in the Imperium and it is said they could rival space marines.


How exactly? Certainly not in strength, sheer toughness, age, general knowledge, or overall intelligence. 



Serpion8 said:


> They are equipped with the finest weaponry that is available and wear fine armour.


No offense, but I didn't see power armour, power weapons, and storm bolters as the standard load-out.



Serpion8 said:


> But although they all hail from different planets, different regiments and different cultures they all must wear one uniform, the uniform of a Stormtrooper, with only one object to mark their regiment, such as a badge or bandana.


You do understand that many imperial guard regiments do not get along correct? They have different ideals, practices, cultures, and ways of doing things that are often so ingrained that they are second nature. If you had, for example, a Tallarn and a Savlar the two would likely be at each others throat because of their differences.

Its one thing for space marines to put aside some of their differences and work together in the deathwatch. Many will eventually return to their chapters, and war and fighting are things they were bred for, and they aren't exactly human either. Guardsmen are human, and in this case they will not be returning to their regiments after some designated period of time. (So for them, preserving as much of who they are and where they are from is important, because they may never have another like mind.)



Serpion8 said:


> *III: *I want a reasonably sized entry for your update. I don't want one roleplay update to be the length of the Lord of the Rings, but nor do I want it to be a one-liner update.


In case you have not gone through the stickies at the top of this sub-forum, nothing less than four sentences is allowed in an action thread post. So there should already be no worries of one liners; but your statement of the minimum your expecting is beyond vague. Are you looking for the minimum of four? Are you expecting ten or twenty sentences per post?

What is the minimum you want each player to commit per post?



Serpion8 said:


> *X: *You can die! If this does happen please do not leave. You can easily write up another character and jump back into the action. I will only kill off the exceptionally stupid.


I would remove that last sentence; because your pretty much telling people that acting not dumb will keep your character alive in pretty much any situation. (Which can lead people to believe that you, the GM, are unwilling to make the tough call of a character getting killed off to move the story or amp up the tension.)



Serpion8 said:


> Position: (Commissar (1), Techpriest (1), Ministorum Priest (1), Seargent (1), Stromtrooper (3-10), Heavy Weapons (1-2).)


I really think this was a mistake; because now your going to have power-gaps between players. Not only when the action comes about, but in character knowledge as well. A commissar will know more than the troopers, same with the priest. Also, you told people to follow your character sheet exactly and yet I do not see a silent sister (or equivalent) position here.:biggrin:

Assuming these are first come first serve spots, I am dissapointed to see someone yet again feeling the need to 'call' a spot when they were not able to make the character. What happens if someone is in the process of making a character for the spot, but another calls it during that time because they cannot make a character right away? Is person A shit out of luck for doing the right thing, or does person B have to take a hike? Letting people call spots, in my opinion, is a bad idea and players really need to stop doing it.



Serpion8 said:


> Techpriest: You start with Power armour, a laspistol, a power weapon and a servo arm.


 You are aware that techmarines are generally the only mechanicus trained individuals who wear power armour right? At most, the other ones either do not or have no need for it.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Actually, Darkreever, on the techpriest/techmarine thing, I thought the same - that only techmarines wore power armour, but if you look at the entry in the latest Imperial Guard Codex, you'll see the Techpriests are equipped with power armour (seems odd to me, but there you go)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Huh, would you look at that; guess all that plating and whatnot got taken into account game-wise after all.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

now see this is what i mean by dark's posts always bring some aditional insight. if anything i would have chosen a inquisitor explorator type vessle, meandering around as he wishes and such. a sorta 40k version of startrek if you will. although with that notation alone i'm sure our friend here could write a small essay on why that in itself would be a bad idea. mind you dark i'm not poking fun there or anything, i'd actualy rather enjoy seeing said essay and reading over all of your points, so it's meant as a compliment not an attack, just want to make that clear... and yes i am rather aware iti s an odd compliment.

i will say however that this is a fine first attempt at an exicution of a RP that will allow the intagration of a variety of guardsmen regiments. the idea i'm sure even dark must admit if you look at it logicaly does have merrit. the only question is how to utalize that merrit for a good RP enviorment with a lore friendly setting. the black ship may not be the best setting dark i agree, but as they say, you cant make an omlet without breaking a few eggs. i for one am looking forwards to this omlet. sure right now all we have is eggs. but i'm hoping with time, and propper refinement, we can add some cheese, brocoli, and possibly even some hashbrowns and meat into the mix. so on this notion dark, i challange you to find some way that we can get this show on the road? perhaps a few minor tweaks to the setting at first, with your highly anilitical mind and extensive knoledge, i have no doubt that you would be more than capable of at least nudging us in the right direction for this RP. i have every bit of faith in your ability dark, and i mean that in earnest. i see some of the things you post here, and i find it hard to believe that you want everything to just fail and fall on it's face.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

darkreever said:


> The stuff highlighted in yellow is essentially the same thing regurgitated in oder to maje the opening feel longer. We aren't being told anything new, just the same information slightly reworded.


I understand that but i think it helps the intro look better and it does not just reword, it goes into more detail.




darkreever said:


> If you are going to quote Lexicanum (and therefore by extension its sources) please have the courtesy to credit the source rather than blatantly rip off.


A: I do not see how i am ripping them off as that implies i am using stuff i should have brought. I see Lexicanum as a free information site which all can enjoy.
B: I therfore give credit to them.




darkreever said:


> Yes, inquisitorial black ships, not the league of black ships of the Astra Telepathica. There are in fact two groups of black ships, and they do not perform the same task. (Inquisitors just occasionally make use of the ones that do not belong to their group.)


I understand this but know for a fact i also labelled them as 'League of Blackships' which is the name for the Astra Telepathica Black Ships.




darkreever said:


> Other than the fact that you need this gimmick to justify your multiple regiment idea, why? If these are the most dangerous of pyskers then why would an entire force of untouchables not be used? Even space marines or the adeptus sororitas would be better suited for this task. Should the wards holding these psykers back somehow fail, the last thing you would want are people that can easily be overcome.


To put it simply it is how the fluff labels it 'defense force of Inquisitorial Stormtroopers or Sisters of Battle.' For me my knowlage of sisters of battle is, to say the least, limited. And i like the humanity that you can find with the Imperial Gaurd. And about the psykers escaping, we don't want to make it to hard for them to do it and kill people, unleash demons and other exciting stuff. 





darkreever said:


> How exactly? Certainly not in strength, sheer toughness, age, general knowledge, or overall intelligence.


Well to be honest i just want somthing to exist that can even remotly compete with space marines. Maybe they are not better at anything but at their job they are the experts.





darkreever said:


> No offense, but I didn't see power armour, power weapons, and storm bolters as the standard load-out.


Indeed. But do you see Gaurdsmen running around with that suff? No, well except from power weapons and storm bolters but only by commanders and the like so um. They will get better stuff later. i just don't want them to be unstoppable right from the go.





darkreever said:


> You do understand that many imperial guard regiments do not get along correct? They have different ideals, practices, cultures, and ways of doing things that are often so ingrained that they are second nature. If you had, for example, a Tallarn and a Savlar the two would likely be at each others throat because of their differences.
> 
> Its one thing for space marines to put aside some of their differences and work together in the deathwatch. Many will eventually return to their chapters, and war and fighting are things they were bred for, and they aren't exactly human either. Guardsmen are human, and in this case they will not be returning to their regiments after some designated period of time. (So for them, preserving as much of who they are and where they are from is important, because they may never have another like mind.)


Of course i understand that the Imperial Gaurd regiments will be hating of each other but that should help to make the rp intresting to say the least :wink:. 




darkreever said:


> In case you have not gone through the stickies at the top of this sub-forum, nothing less than four sentences is allowed in an action thread post. So there should already be no worries of one liners; but your statement of the minimum your expecting is beyond vague. Are you looking for the minimum of four? Are you expecting ten or twenty sentences per post?
> 
> What is the minimum you want each player to commit per post?


Minimum is probably about 6 sentances and max is about 40 (novel)




darkreever said:


> I would remove that last sentence; because your pretty much telling people that acting not dumb will keep your character alive in pretty much any situation. (Which can lead people to believe that you, the GM, are unwilling to make the tough call of a character getting killed off to move the story or amp up the tension.)


Consider it removed.




darkreever said:


> I really think this was a mistake; because now your going to have power-gaps between players. Not only when the action comes about, but in character knowledge as well. A commissar will know more than the troopers, same with the priest. Also, you told people to follow your character sheet exactly and yet I do not see a silent sister (or equivalent) position here.:biggrin:


Indeed. I understand the powergap but i personally like to play standard run of the mill people because you can relate more. And i agreed with Josie beforehand that she could have a silent sister character.



darkreever said:


> Assuming these are first come first serve spots, I am dissapointed to see someone yet again feeling the need to 'call' a spot when they were not able to make the character. What happens if someone is in the process of making a character for the spot, but another calls it during that time because they cannot make a character right away? Is person A shit out of luck for doing the right thing, or does person B have to take a hike? Letting people call spots, in my opinion, is a bad idea and players really need to stop doing it.


Ahhhh, intresting point. I understand that you are annoyed about people calling spots and personally i don't much like it either. But he posted up the sheet only a couple of hours later so i am happy about that. I f he had taken longer i would have re-opened the slot. And if someone else desperatly wants to be a techpriest then they need just contact me and i will let them.




darkreever said:


> You are aware that techmarines are generally the only mechanicus trained individuals who wear power armour right? At most, the other ones either do not or have no need for it.


Mmmmm, you're wrong there. IG codex, pg 93, clearly states that Techpriest's have power armour as their standard.

Anything else?

And as i side note, i agree with DasOmen, i would love to see how you would get this going darkreever


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Serpion8 said:


> Mmmmm, you're wrong there. IG codex, pg 93, clearly states that Techpriest's have power armour as their standard.


This has already been addressed


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

i know. but i was writing the post, had lunch, came back and posted it so never saw that you guys had already sorted it. my bad


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Oh, I wasn't having a go


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

don't worry about it Malochai, it was my mistake.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Serpion8 said:


> And as i side note, i agree with DasOmen, i would love to see how you would get this going darkreever


Well it would appear I have set a full plate for myself tomorrow (the 22nd.)

Expect either a post or a PM from me no later than this time tomorrow of just that.:victory:


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I must ask when could you PREDICT when the action thread will go up?


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

ummm, probably 1-2 weeks. why?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Because he's impatient with everything 


Now for a rant.

Can I just say Serpion.



Serpion8 said:


> Indeed. I understand the powergap but i personally like to play standard run of the mill people because you can relate more. And i agreed with Josie beforehand that she could have a silent sister character.


That's outrageous. You agree with someone beforehand that they can have a character that no one else is allowed? Seriously? That's bloody favouritism and it doesn't send out the right signals to potential rpers. Reading that put me right off making a character for this.

And to be honest what you prefer personally doesn't affect the people who choose to join. You have one run of the mill guy so far for this rp and the other three characters are power characters. Commissar can execute people in his squad and comes with a chainsword and bolt pistol, the average space marine equipment. A sister of silence with power armour and again a chainsword and bolt pistol. A techpriest with a servo arm, power axe and power armour. So in essence we have a space marine without power armour, a space marine with slightly lower stats and a techmarine with slightly lower stats. Now excuse me but is that the best start for a none power player rp?

Rant over. And don't take offense at any of this, I'm just noting down some problems that I've noticed with the quoted statement.


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

*Vladimir Petrov*

Name: Vladimir Petrov


Age: 34


Gender: Male


Regiment: Valhallan 222nd


Position: Heavy Weapons


Appearance: A bear of a man at 6ft5, pale skin, bright blue eyes, bushy blond beard, bald, scar under his left eye.


Personality: When not in battle, Vladimir is laid back, genial and friendly. A cigar perpetually in his mouth and a flask of vodka never far from him. Somewhat dismissive of authority but will always follow orders given. In battle, Vladimir is a true Valhallan. Will fight till the last and never leave a man behind. Dependable and stubborn, he will complete his orders, even if it means his life.


Background: Born on Valhalla into a poor family whose future was decided at birth. Crime and inevitable incarceration or death, a thankless and boring life in the mines or the Guard. When Vladimir was 14 he saw 5 men break into his families hab unit and murder his 2 older brothers. He never found out why but he vowed when he turned 18 he would leave the slums he was raised and fight in the name of the emperor.
Like most Valhallans he has an affinity with fire but this only grew when he was handed a flamer in basic. An excellent trooper with an outstanding combat record and a favourite amongst the troopers of the 222nd. The only thing keeping him from advancement is his indifference, near insubordination, towards his superiors.


How did you become a Stromtrooper aboard the Emperor’s Light: During an assault on an ork infested world, Vladimir's platoon had the honour of escorting an Inquisitor into an abandonded forgeworks to recover an ancient artifact. They weathered several attacks by orks during the mission and at one point a slugga boy managed to get behind the Inquisitor and try to attack him. Without a thought of his own safety or life, Vladimir charged and tackled the ork giving the Inquisitor enough time to kill it. Impressed by his bravery, the Inquisitor 'invited' Vladimir to join the crew of the Emperors Light.


Happy with your job: Dislikes being shipbound and not on the frontlines mucking in but tolerates it because it is his duty.

Quirk: Constantly smokes a large cigar. Tries to make light of things even if they look bleak.


Wargear: Carapace armour, a flamer and a combat knife.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Santaire said:


> That's outrageous. You agree with someone beforehand that they can have a character that no one else is allowed? Seriously? That's bloody favouritism and it doesn't send out the right signals to potential rpers. Reading that put me right off making a character for this.


Ok. when i said beforehand i meant after i has started the rp. I am perfectly ok with Josie contacting me and politly making a request which i then accepted. And it is such a shame you are not joining. sure we can't change your mind?



Santaire said:


> And to be honest what you prefer personally doesn't affect the people who choose to join. You have one run of the mill guy so far for this rp and the other three characters are power characters. Commissar can execute people in his squad and comes with a chainsword and bolt pistol, the average space marine equipment. A sister of silence with power armour and again a chainsword and bolt pistol. A techpriest with a servo arm, power axe and power armour. So in essence we have a space marine without power armour, a space marine with slightly lower stats and a techmarine with slightly lower stats. Now excuse me but is that the best start for a none power player rp?


Ok, a whle bunch of things wrong in that.

Are you counting commissars being able to kill people as a bonus. Yeah, it brings you lots of freinds i'm sure. 

The sister of silence has Null Maidens power armour which is nowhere near as strong as space marine power armour.

And the techpriest, He isn't supposed to have a power axe. That is a bit overpowered but i think i missed it.

So you have a weak and human man with bad armour but reasonable weapons, another human who wears good armour but not as powerful as normal power armour and has ok weapons and then another human wearing power armour but he is a techpriest.

Anything else?

And General Symth, for a first character i am happy to accept that. Welcome aboard


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

Santaire said:


> That's outrageous. You agree with someone beforehand that they can have a character that no one else is allowed? Seriously? That's bloody favouritism and it doesn't send out the right signals to potential rpers. Reading that put me right off making a character for this.


I asked him if I could be a Sister of Silence because you don't see many female stormtroopers do you? Furthermore, this RP being about a Blackship and Sisters man Blackships it kinda makes sense fluffwise don't you think... x


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Fluff honestly doesn't matter when it comes to that kind of unfairness. Now that I know the thread had already started when you asked fair enough but the Sisters of Silence are pretty much completely forgotten by everyone because I don't know about everyone but most people I know think they were disbanded because no matter what you read even if it includes black ships you never see a Sister of Silence character. It may have references to them but there isn't a character. That is unless it is a pre heresy.

And frankly the armour's still carapace armour at the very least. So its a sister of battle instead of a space marine. So what? Still better than a normal soldier


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Santaire said:


> Because he's impatient with everything .


I think thats a joke. It is a joke right?

But anyway i need a estimation to see if it clashes with RL so far according to the prediction it doesn,t so I should be able to go at the time


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey, you called A Touch of Evil quiet after more than half the people posting in under a week. I think that's reason enough to call you impatient, don't you think


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

true I can't argue with the evidence stacked against me


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

DasOmen said:


> i challange you to find some way that we can get this show on the road?


It is up to the GM, and the GM alone when his or her RP is going to start. No amount of challenging me, or anyone else for that matter, will change this.



DasOmen said:


> i find it hard to believe that you want everything to just fail and fall on it's face.


Seeing as I would rather none of the RP's fail or fall on their faces, that would be a correct belief to have.



Serpion8 said:


> And as i side note, i agree with DasOmen, i would love to see how you would get this going darkreever


If things were up to me, then I would make the following considerations/changes before even looking to start things:

-In the intro I would remove the bit of the Emperor's Light being the most feared black-ship. They are all feared, and any of them may contain some of the galaxies most powerful psykers. Instead I would introduce the vessel and that it has nearly completed its cycle, soon to return to Terra with her cargo before setting out across the stars once again.

-The name of the ship does not make that much sense, _Emperor's Light_ for a black-ship? The _Dark Hunter_, _Final Judgment_, or _His Deliverance_ might all make more sense.

-Update rule 3 to reflect the post minimum, and get rod of the idea of an upper limit.

-In the rules, likely towards the top of the list, I would include the fact that as GM I reserve the right of final say on any and all matters in the RP.

-In the rules I would remove any notion of outright removing characters due to lack of posting, and same for those who wish to leave. If someone wants to leave they would have only to tell me and thats the end of it, and if someone goes away for an extended period of time then I will simply have the character removed to the background. If that player returns, then (s)he can pick their character up and they would have been their the whole time (and therefore are already up to speed and it is only the job of the controlling player to get themselves caught up.)

-In the character sheet I would make a specific note for the name of no nicknames. You earn those from the people around you in one fashion or another, so if a character is going to get one (whether they like it or not) it will be from the other characters and not one of his/her choosing.

-The player group would be no larger than ten, with all characters being troopers. If, during play, the NPC squad leader is killed off one of the player characters may find themselves thrust into that leading role, but this guarantees that everyone more or less starts with a shot at it. (Sixteen is very hard to handle, and right now people are generally scramble for those special spots and little else.)

-I would honestly tie gender and group size somewhat together, quite simply that first person to make a character sets the limit. First gender chosen can make up 60% or more of the player group, but the other gender can only comprise of up to 40% (So with the ten player group, if the first character was female, then there could only be four male characters at the start.)

-I would remove the group being from multiple regiments, and instead have them all from one or two schola progenium. Either the entire team would have grown up training with each other, or they are the remnants of two former squads that are now being brought together to increase their efficiency.

This gives the group the potential of a shared background, and can make interactions slightly easier, and actions in game that much more important.

-I would remove the question of how the players came to be on the ship and instead generate that answer myself. (And my answer to it would be that they were attached to a platoon that was beset by a powerful rogue psyker, though the platoon was wiped out by the psyker and his slaves the team managed to survive and capture the psyker. Their strong will, tenacity, and bond showed them to be a valuable asset in the further hunting of such dangerous beings.

-I would go a step further with the quirk, and in addition to it have a deep seated secret that the character keeps from others. (Would not have to be everyone, but it would be something that the character wants to remain hidden, or buried in the past.)

-In wargear I would keep the armour, but remove the hot shots for shotguns, with the option of replacing those with autoguns, lose the krak grenades, give everyone the option of an auto or laspistol and combat blade, and give up to two members of the team an option to swap their gun for a flamer or heavy stubber.

These troopers are aboard a ship, and so repelling weapons make more sense for them to be armed with.


Thats what I would do before even attempting to start things, so obviously those things would necessitate the changes of all characters; with Josie, Das, and Tyranno having to make their characters troopers.

These things I would do in order to follow through with the idea of a player group on a black ship and hunting down these psykers (if need be.) It would, partially, force players to work together from the very start, something that is paramount to a storm trooper or veteran unit. I would encourage the players be of two understrength groups, that way you can all but guarantee some friction between characters.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

everyone ok ith that?

I am willing to let Josie and DasOmen stay the same but tyranno become a stormtrooper with a quirk for machines


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, fine by me.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

O.K Give me some time...

Question! Can I keep my guy insane and change his name?

You have an edit button, there is no need for you to not use it in a two minute timespan. - darkreever


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

why are we the only two who dont need to change our profiles?


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

Cos we rule! xx


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Tyranno, hou can keep your guy insane.

josie and DasOmen, you will have to xhange yiur weapons abit but apart from that you two will be the leaders of the squads. Two squads, preferably one really loyal group with you Josie and then the rest tith you Das.

Question: would people prefer i restrted the thread with the adjustments or that i edit it all in and explain all the changes?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

well first off I have made the necersarry adjustments to my character.
second I don't really mind so sorry im not much help there.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

No Serpion. Just no.

If you're going to demote everyone else then demote everyone and choose a sergeant yourself before starting the rp. The commisar is bad enough but an untouchable sister of battle? Don't try and give me anything about it being worse than normal power armour as Josie did last time. They say the same about sister of battle power armour and it's still a 3+ save.

Now I'm using your own arguments against you. There are no records of Sisters of Silence after the Heresy right? The blackships are infamous, people would remember power armoured female guards with an aura of despair around them. They don't exist anymore. They were all killed in the attack on the Emperor's palace, they were disbanded and incorporated into the fledgling inquisition. One of those would be the reason. And for that matter, no one actually knows what they were besides power armoured blanks who manned the black ships.

I'm sorry but letting 2 people keep characters with better equipment than anyone else destroys what Reever was trying to advise


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Santaire said:


> Don't try and give me anything about it being worse than normal power armour as Josie did last time. They say the same about sister of battle power armour and it's still a 3+ save.


A quick aside but Soriatas power armour is worse (or rather less effective) than Astartes. For a Space Marine power armour is a second skin, enhancing his strength, moving with him, monitoring his health, dispensing drugs. It's physically and neurally linked to him through the Black Carapace. 

For humans, such as the Sisters of Battle and Inquisitors, Power Armour is merely excellent protective armour. It's more cumbersome and less of the advanced functions are available.


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

Santaire said:


> Now I'm using your own arguments against you. There are no records of Sisters of Silence after the Heresy right? The blackships are infamous, people would remember power armoured female guards with an aura of despair around them. They don't exist anymore. They were all killed in the attack on the Emperor's palace, they were disbanded and incorporated into the fledgling inquisition. One of those would be the reason. And for that matter, no one actually knows what they were besides power armoured blanks who manned the black ships.


If you actually look there's no mention of or more to the point, not of, the sisters of silence after the Horus Heresy... Now, you CANNOT use the argument that people would remember them when you've got flipping 8ft tall Grey Knights running around the place and they still manage to remain the most secretive chapter..... They weren't even well known in the 30k, Hawser seeing them at Nikea was the first time he has ever seen or heard of them....



Rems said:


> A quick aside but Soriatas power armour is worse (or rather less effective) than Astartes. For a Space Marine power armour is a second skin, enhancing his strength, moving with him, monitoring his health, dispensing drugs. It's physically and neurally linked to him through the Black Carapace.
> 
> For humans, such as the Sisters of Battle and Inquisitors, Power Armour is merely excellent protective armour. It's more cumbersome and less of the advanced functions are available.


What he said XD, Sisters of Silence have none of the Astartes implants, so my body won't regrow if I'm shot, I don't have black carapace etc. To me, power armour is pretty much just like wearing a thicker but much more cumbersome carapace armour.

If it really gets on your tits I'll change it to a Stormtrooper :/

Josie x

Ps:I never actually asked to be a squad leader or whatever, but as you WILL notice me and whoever is the other squad leader did happen to be the first two to put our character sheets up I think. First come first served I guess


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

san i did not PM him saying "hey let me be a squad leader and keep my profile even though everyone else is getting screwed over, i put a lot of work into that guy!" if you doubt me you can ask him yourself, i sent no such message. 

as for why he chose to allow me to keep the commissar, who mind you is just as likely to be fragged by his own troops as he is the enemy, IE everyone is gunning for my ass, is beyond me. i even asked, however i receaved no responce to denote a exact and percice reason. if i did i may have missed it, i can be rather dense at times. also, give me a hotshot pistol over a bolt pistol any day of the week, i prefer the light based weapons. more acurate, amunition is more readily avalable even when supply lines are cut to nonexistance, and the percision penatration is critical. if anything i concider the bolt pistol a handy cap. anyone who's in a fight instinctively goes for the person firing the loudest gun, it's a mental thing as it denotes the largest threat. as for the chainsword, that i actualy enjoy, however again, loud noise gets you targeted quicker.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

DasOmen said:


> san i did not PM him saying "hey let me be a squad leader and keep my profile even though everyone else is getting screwed over, i put a lot of work into that guy!" if you doubt me you can ask him yourself, i sent no such message.
> 
> as for why he chose to allow me to keep the commissar, who mind you is just as likely to be fragged by his own troops as he is the enemy, IE everyone is gunning for my ass, is beyond me. i even asked, however i receaved no responce to denote a exact and percice reason. if i did i may have missed it, i can be rather dense at times. also, give me a hotshot pistol over a bolt pistol any day of the week, i prefer the light based weapons. more acurate, amunition is more readily avalable even when supply lines are cut to nonexistance, and the percision penatration is critical. if anything i concider the bolt pistol a handy cap. anyone who's in a fight instinctively goes for the person firing the loudest gun, it's a mental thing as it denotes the largest threat. as for the chainsword, that i actualy enjoy, however again, loud noise gets you targeted quicker.


I have no problem with you Das I know that. And to be honest maybe it is a good idea to have a commisar. Its the Sister of Silence I really have the problem with.



Josie said:


> If you actually look there's no mention of or more to the point, not of, the sisters of silence after the Horus Heresy... Now, you CANNOT use the argument that people would remember them when you've got flipping 8ft tall Grey Knights running around the place and they still manage to remain the most secretive chapter..... They weren't even well known in the 30k, Hawser seeing them at Nikea was the first time he has ever seen or heard of them...


Erm, you do know Grey Knight mind wipe people don't you? Or did that just pass you by? The Blackships don't bother. They grab you and take you to Terra to either be destroyed completely to feed the Emperor or trained as battle psykers. There's a reason they're not stable in the head. The Blackships are some of the most feared vessels in the Imperium and for good reason. 

And here's another reason Sisters of Silence wouldn't exist. Even Grey Knights have records, they're just kept on Titan and the Silent Sisterhood isn't nearly as secretive. Or wasn't. There would be records of their current status. There aren't. Not much else I need to say

Edit: Wait a moment, are you saying Grey Knights weren't well known in 30k? Because if you are that's because they didn't exist.


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

Santaire said:


> I have no problem with you Das I know that. And to be honest maybe it is a good idea to have a commisar. Its the Sister of Silence I really have the problem with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sigh* Don't know why I bother. What I'm saying is that we know Sisters of Silence manned black ships, and if you can find some material that says the SOS were disbanded or no longer exist, then I will back down. I await your reply ;D x

P.S: Whats to say the modern Sisters of Silence wouldn't mind wipe people?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

me said:


> And here's another reason Sisters of Silence wouldn't exist. Even Grey Knights have records, they're just kept on Titan and the Silent Sisterhood isn't nearly as secretive. Or wasn't. There would be records of their current status. There aren't. Not much else I need to say


Did you read this?


----------



## Josie (Jul 8, 2012)

Uh Yes, but where is your evidence stating that they DON'T exist? x


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Guys, no offence, but this argument isn't getting us anywhere, and it's likely to put off other potential RPers ... Plus, do we even have enough people to run this RP at the moment?


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

I would like to submit this character if I may -

*________________________________________________*

*Name	:* Kavell Zento

*Age :* 29 Solar Years (37 vedrion years)

*Gender :* Male

*Regiment :* Vedrion star Wariors

*Rank / Position:* Sergant


*Personality:* 
Nice, loyal, dutiful, a perfectionist, rarely jovial with a committed purposeful attitude.


*Back ground: *
Heralding from the Vedrion star colony in the out rim, Kavell is the son of deceased captain Zento of the Vedrion star warriors. 

The Vedrion star warriors are a contingent of 1st elite Imperial guard, where Kav, was accepted at a very young age. At the age of 16 solar years ( 20 Vedrion years) Kavell had completed all the rights and tasks required of a Vedrion star Warrior, thus making his father most proud.

Less than a year later the Vedrion home world of Pnarth was attacked and eventually destroyed by the Green menace; Kavell lost his father and almost his life as he lept in front of a chain-sword wielding green skin to protect his C.O. which was Inquisitor Manxx

Inquisitor Manxx had been tasked to review the Vedrion Star Colony for taint, corruption and its 100th year tithe of Psykers; it was on his visit that the Junker ships came and smashed into the planet - war broke out and is such the case in this region of space Warp storms reduced all possibility for reinforcements. 

Inquisitor Manxx lead the 1st elite warriors on hunt for the War-Boss Skragzul in the outer sectors of Pnarth, alas the group was ambushed, and after a ferocious battle, whereby a young boy ( Kavell ) had lept in front of a chain sword to save his leader - Manxx retreated his forces back to the city.

While Kavell had taken a serious blow, it granted enough time for Inquisitor Manx to kill the green skin with his bolt gun. Picking up a half-dead young boy - Manxx withdrew his forces back to the city, whereby he issued a planet wide evacuation of Pnarth as soon Warp storms allowed.

The green menace swarmed the planet and without any hope of re-enforcements Pnarth, center of the Vedrion Star Colony was sanction exterminatus.

While only 4 colony ships managed to escape the planet, most regrouped and settled on other imperial worlds as refuges, the remaining elite first guard were absorbed into the regular imperial guard army, most taking positions as trainers and company captains... save for one Kavell Zento whom had been tended to by the Inquisitors physicians.

Inquisitor Manxx issued an order to his aids to secure Kavell training to become one of the elites of human warrior guard within the imperium, Kavell, having now where else to go, and his years still to young on regular imperial worlds to put his amazing skills to use - accepted Inquisitor Manxx's offer...

After a 4 year training period Kavell has now, for the last 8 years served with the black ship fleet, rising to the level of Sargent.​

*Happy with Job: *

Yes, it is a necessary job that must be done, fate cannot be delegated only met, the fate of mankind rests with our efforts.

(Kavell has been known to quote ) 
"It is my duty to protect others, even from themselves and quite often before they know it."


*Querk:*

Of most things noticed Kavell has a cybernetic left arm from the shoulder down due to his injury at Pnarth, he is know to grind his teeth when not being able to perform a duty as known to rap his metallic fingers on the table or surface to an an imperial marching drum. Kavell is not known to be able to take or at times understand a joke and gets agitated when things are too dynamic - he prefers rigid structure and process. 

Some officers have heard him whistling softly an old eerie melody while he thinks he is alone looking outside a port hole.

Kavell believes that respect is a commodity, one can only earn it, and it should only be spent it wisely.


*________________________________________________*


Is that okay?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Lay off it Santaire.

You having a problem with one of the chracters in this rpg, to be frank, doesn't matter. This is not your rp, you're not playing in it. No other player has expressed dissatisfaction with Josie's character or the way this rp is being set up. 

You're acting like a self appointed 'idea police'. Sister's of Silence are not mentioned in the current fluff and may no longer exist. So what? This is a rp, a place to explore our imaginations. If the GM is happy then you have no right to demand a player change their idea when you're not even affected by it. 

You're the only one with a problem and you're not even involved in this rp. If the GM's happy and the players are happy why not let it be?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

remind me not to piss off an ausi...

that being said... 

AUSI AUSI AUSI

now waiting for the obligatory OI OI OI ... still waiting... is that the rumbling sound of orks i hear? yup still waiting.... *gets trampled by ork waaagh*



also zet, do you have a link for the Vedrion star Wariors? i cant seem to find any info on em


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Sadly I made them up on the spot!


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

OI OI OI

Ok everyone, i return from the mountains os Scotland exhausted but truimphant. Hurrah.

Now, i see Santaire has been having a fluff-related argument but it seems to have died down again thanks to a certain angry australian  Thanks Rems

Ok, so Zet, your character is accepted, it looks good. 

That brings us up to 5 people. It is entirly up to you guys if we begin now or wait to see if others join.

I await your descision. :biggrin:


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Sweet!

I am very easy going, what everyone else wants to do, I am unlike Kavell in a most ways, except the cybernetic arm and the elite 1st guard training of course


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Serpion8 said:


> That brings us up to 5 people. It is entirly up to you guys if we begin now or wait to see if others join.


I think you may find that Zetronus makes it 6


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

my mistake, 6 then.

Few changes that need to be made. Can all Stormtroopers replace their lasguns with shotguns. Thanks.

And can all remove their grenades. Much appreciated.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

o.k making changes now only just saw your post serpion and start whenever you want I Dont really mind.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Does anyone else want to join?

If not then for the rest of you, you can expect the Action Thread up tommorow.

I hope you guys don't mind some early action :biggrin:


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

excelent now I can use all these lines I have writen down for my guy to be Insane YAY


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Really good posting from everyone. Expect the update today or tommorow as a reward


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Yaaaaay Updates


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

So, are we gonna see an update?


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes Mal, it is under construction now.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Woop woop


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

my fault, somthing came up.i will try and ge the update up but no gurantees.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

_Arrgh.... the suspense is killing me.... must have action update!!!!!_

=)


I have to admit, I have made yet only one post, but I am already enthralled!


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Same here I want to make to show how insane my guy is with what he says


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Cheers for the update serpion8!


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

YAY I just used on of my insane guy lines scratch off that one.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

so exciting!!!! 

Now I have never taken part in a forum RP, so what are the ground rules, such like terms of posting - is it one post per update or can we do more, do we wait until all members in the area have posted before posting more?

=)


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

So we await DasOmen, good posting from you all.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i am working on a post, just to let you guys know. it's just been hectic at work is all.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@all

I wanted to round up the scene in the bridge as though a Sergeant would - so have taken the liberty to post once again, if this is not the right thing to do then please ignore it and also accept my apologies.

Also if I am technically wrong with some detail please let me know and I will correct it where possible.

At the moment my thinking is that Imperial Storm-troopers are Navy ? if not please forgive my gaff and I will correct it.


Also I would like to +rep everyone a million rep-points ... although since I can only +rep 2 points in a row.... it might take a while!


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, am i too late to join? and to anyone who was in my RP SORRY!!! please don't hurt me! :/ :blackeye:


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

well flash I belive Nicholas would LOVE another member of their hotshot team but in the end it's all down to the GM may we all bask in his glory


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@flash

If you put-together a character sheet now, then if the GM (Serpion8) wants he can add you into the story on the next update - which should be soon or I may explode with excitement LOL! =)



> CHARACTER SHEET:
> Name: (What are you called? Anything goes here so let your imaginations go wild.)
> 
> Age: (20-50 is the kind of name range. Older or younger please contact me.)
> ...


So we are a little short on Storm Troopers and one short in Heavy Weapons.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Flash, I deem you......worthy. 

But seriously feel free to join up. Get your sheet up by Thursday and I will write you into the update.

And Zetronus, sorry to keep you waiting, but good to know you are enjoying it so much.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

please theres no need to apologize, I am truly enjoying the RP, I just dont want to over step my bounds as this is RP is the first online-forum based RP I have even played.

Hence I was fishing for pointers earlier 

It wouldn't surprise me that by the end of the RP there would be enough to make a Black Library Novel!


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

As usual my timing is crap, I'm going wild camping for a few days :/ would i be too late after Thursday by about four/five days?


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

If you get you character sheet in now, then when you get back we will be waiting another update - you should be in time to make it =)


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

but i have no background :/


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

I think I spent 6 minutes making mine up =)


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I spent at least half an hour on mine ... And all of my characters :S


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

If i join i will be a stormtrooper btw


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

good good, we do need a couple more Stormtroopers. 

For everyone else, the update is coming up. Expect action with both groups. And if anyone does not like the group they are in just say. AND YOU WILL BE SHOT FOR DESERTING. No, you can be moved.

I would have already put up update but masterbullet has shown intrest in joining and so i will post when his character is done. Unless he takes ages in which case he can come in next update.

And malochai, i hate to sound niggily, but your list of your rp characters is a bit out of date. Just pointing out.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Yeah I know it is. I really must go and change that ... And on Carpe Noctem =\


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry for the update delay, my dad just got back from afghanistan so am a bit busy. but it is under construction


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

Name: Gregarius
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Regiment: 597th Valhallan Ice Warriors
Position: stromtrooper
Appearance: Tall, muscular with a facial scar running down his right eye. Always in his combat gear
Personality: Loyal to the Imperium and the Immortal Emperor. Harbors a distinct hatred for traitors and heretics. Very nice once people get to know him. To strangers he is distant and has an aura of authority and command. Respects others opinions and wants to earn their respect and loyalty
Background: Born and raised on the ice world of Valhalla, like all of its people, began fighting the orks at a young age until he qualified for the Imperial Guard.
Had trouble with authoritive figures in the past. Always ready to help and do wat is right. Struck a commanding officer and was givien the choice of working on the Emperor's Light or be a prisoner. Choose the former.
Happy with your job: Yes
Quirk:Taps the eagle on his combat knife whenever he is thinking
Wargear: carpace armour,melta gun, a combat knife and frag grenades.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

sorry to tell you this master bullet but we already have a commisar


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

Edited my post. No big deal mate. I hadn't noticed


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome aboard MB


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Come on everyone, get your posts up.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

just waiting on Vlad (Josie has already done hers) as I did a couple of text-wall-posts its only fair they get to lead a bit =)


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

I apologise for my late posting. I've been very busy this week.

My post will be up in the next few hours.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

just waiting for the other guard is all serp. i'm still here ^^


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Again, my apologies. Post is up.

Feel free to give Vlad a hard time for my tardyness Serp.


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Come on people, few more still to post


----------



## Serpion8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Come on everyone, i want this to keep going and i hope you do to


----------

